
Top general says no role for military in presidential vote - pera
https://apnews.com/a979ad8beceacd77c692e42448cf7b82
======
blackflame7000
Democrats think they can distort, ban, and flag people into submission. It
won't work. Trump will win again in 2020. No one is attracted to vitriol and
hate.

